# Music to listen at midnight on a warm summer day ending just perfect, Gregorian music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This music set you in a quieter mood, relaxing mood, meditative, spiritual sphere or greater heaven like a communion whit god or Jesus ours lords(to some of us). love the fact how music drone or gently flows caress one soul, if of course, you dig this ''ancient lore music'', of Pope Gregory.

You need to hear on vinyl, simply for purists of genre,
simply Chant Gregorien on DECCA label 1951 a French release by real genuine monks of two abbey in Luxembourg, doesn't get better than this, to ease up, chill out on the day and empty your mind, let the holy in the soul, this LP fabulous artifact mine is mint media mint, mint sleeve, order in France....

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Let me mention a Gregorian choral specialist who I've recently discovered and who I think is outstanding from a poetic, musical, point of view, Godehard Joppich. I've been especially enjoying his interpretation of the St Gallen manuscripts









And very very different is Damien Poisblaud, who's much less in the Solesmes mould. This is outstanding









The abbey at Thoronet is worth reading about - the architecture and the acoustics.


----------



## Bourdon (Jan 4, 2019)

*Clervaux and the Hofburgkapelle Wien are my favorites.*


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bourdon said:


> *Clervaux and the Hofburgkapelle Wien are my favorites.*


Thank you gentlemen, indeed Mandryka ''Les Grands offertoires Grégorien seem outstanding and I would like to mention and salute Mister Bourdon selection, merci Cher monsieur!

:tiphat:


----------

